# My 3 year old’s “new” Birthday Bike today!



## Hastings (Jun 22, 2021)

My little girl turns 3 today! Her first bike!! I picked up this 1977 Schwinn 16” Pixie II for her last winter. They seller just threw it in with my red dx cause the og solid wheels were completely shot. So last weekend at the flea, I scored a nice white wall donor bike along with horn, bell (germany) and heavy duty training wheels. Finished up the pixie late last night..why not wait till the last minute? Still need to shorten the chain. Couldn’t find my breaker last night..still can’t find it today lol. She helped me adjust the seat and add her name plate this morning. I ran inside to grab helmet and shoes… and she hopped right on and figured it right out! We have a full wrap around porch..she did many laps this morning with dad. Then proudly parked it in the line up! Good ole days!


----------



## ssum2 (Jun 22, 2021)

_wow nice_


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 22, 2021)

That's awesome!

Happy Birthday to her!!!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 22, 2021)

That's very cool! Thanks for sharing the photos and story. Barry


----------



## davek (Jun 22, 2021)

Excellent


----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2021)

Very cool gift. Birthday wishes to her.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice! Love it!! Ride on, Cassidy!


----------



## Hastings (Jan 11, 2022)

Sweet little project today. My daughter loves to fix , build and figure things out. She is really big for her age and already out grew her 16” schwinn. We gave her a box of parts with a picture as one of her Xmas gifts. She was so excited to build her own bike. I did most of the clean up /detailing ahead of time but saved a little bit for her to do. Everything went really well. This is the first bike we built together I’m sure it won’t be the last.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 11, 2022)

Cassidy, You have a really neat bike.  And you are a good helper for your daddy.  GOOD JOB!  Everyone is proud of you.

Eddie


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2022)

Lucky you. And her too!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 11, 2022)

🙂


----------



## videoranger (Jan 12, 2022)

What an angel. I now have absolute confidence that the future of the old bike hobby will be in good hands! Those pictures totally brightened up my day. Maybe she can post some tech articles on bike repair. Oh, HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASSIDY!


----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2022)

*l definitely see the future of this hobby will be in great hands.



*


----------



## videoranger (Jan 12, 2022)

Jun 22, 2021
Just noticed the original posting date. Us old guys sometimes miss a few details. Still, loved the post and hope Cassidy enjoys my favorite birthday song.


----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2022)

videoranger said:


> Jun 22, 2021
> Just noticed the original posting date. Us old guys sometimes miss a few details. Still, loved the post and hope Cassidy enjoys my favorite birthday song.


----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2022)

◇Disregard ◇


----------

